# SAS couples



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Are there any members here on SAS you think would make a great couple? I have a few in mind, but you guys go first :teeth


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

this should be interesting. I'd use the popcorn smiley but he creeps me out.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ooh interesting  I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leonardess and Toadlicker probably.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

shadowmask+ tutliputli :love :b
shadowmask + Emptyheart
shadowmask + strawberryjulius
shadowmask + TheDaffodil
shadowmask + leonardess
shadowmask + sara01

And for every other girl I didn't mention, you too.

Hey you never know until you give it a shot, right? :teeth


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amocholes + Infraction Button


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> shadowmask+ tutliputli :love :b
> shadowmask + Emptyheart
> shadowmask + strawberryjulius
> shadowmask + TheDaffodil
> ...


You make me feel so special :lol



sda0 said:


> Amocholes + Infraction Button


:yes

Also:

Leonardess + zookeeper

Zookeeper + pollster

irishK + GnR

Hope I'm not embarrassing anyone here!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

idontwant and me<3


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Tangerine + rumjungle. 


But it wasn't meant to be. :cry  



































:b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> shadowmask+ tutliputli :love :b
> shadowmask + Emptyheart
> shadowmask + strawberryjulius
> shadowmask + TheDaffodil
> ...


Awe haha!!  I didnt expect to see me on that list!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Amocholes + Infraction Button


This made me LOL! :lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^me too :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> ...
> Also:
> 
> Leonardess + zookeeper
> ...


Lemme just speak for zookeeper here: Why two separate lines hmm?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Lemme just speak for zookeeper here: Why two separate lines hmm?


Yes, I did think it should be more like Leonardess + zookeeper + pollster, but I'm not sure how the ladies mentioned in the equation would feel about such a menage a trois.

mind_games + strawberryjulius


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Yes, I did think it should be more like Leonardess + zookeeper + pollster, but I'm not sure how the ladies mentioned in the equation would feel about such a menage a trois.
> 
> mind_games + strawberryjulius


Just a wee correction:
mind_games + strawberryjulius + A SIX FOOT GIANT = m_g scurrying away


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Just a wee correction:
> mind_games + strawberryjulius + A SIX FOOT GIANT = m_g scurrying away


Who's the six foot giant you're referring to? I'm confoozed.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games + Ospi

mind_games + entire board

tutliputli + ..... ?


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

i'm putting myself out there, any takers?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nameless said:


> i'm putting myself out there, any takers?


Unfortunately you fit the equation below far too well :teeth


> mind_games + strawberryjulius + A SIX FOOT GIANT = m_g scurrying away


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> mind_games + Ospi
> 
> mind_games + entire board
> 
> tutliputli + ..... ?


Look I know you're my pimp and all, but .. the whole board? I'm not a machine.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> Tangerine + rumjungle.
> 
> But it wasn't meant to be. :cry
> 
> :b


You do enjoy rubbing salt into the wound don't you WW?

:twak


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

sda0 and indigoflow


defoe and Nisreen looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> You do enjoy rubbing salt into the wound don't you WW?
> 
> :twak


T'was a short-lived romance.

rumjungle + whiteWhale



Nisreen said:


> sda0 and indigoflow


:yes Definitely!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

dare I say tutli +whiteWhale?
tutlie + Ospi?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 + TheDaffodil :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> dare I say tutli +whiteWhale?
> tutlie + Ospi?


ops


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Bring back rum + meghan I say.
Medicine Wheel + Any girl who goes into chat while he is in there


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Amocholes + Infraction Button


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg so true :clap

i think: Indigo flow + millenniumman75?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Georgina 22 + fredbloggs02? yes i think so!

tigerlilly + itsandrew1992? (sorry)

what about....

piscesx + whitewhale? yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Nameless said:


> i'm putting myself out there, any takers?


you've already got medicine wheel :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

DEFINITELY georgina22 + fredbloggs!!!

flyingspatula + emptyheart

got2getgoing + amocholes

dempsey + indigo flow


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> DEFINITELY georgina22 + fredbloggs!!!


This SO goes without saying :clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Nisreen said:


> sda0 and indigoflow





tutliputli said:


> dempsey + indigo flow


agreed.

Plus:

Indigo Flow + tutliputli
Indigo Flow + Nameless
Indigo Flow + Piscesx
Indigo Flow + RumJungle
Indigo Flow + Medicine Wheel
Indigo Flow + Ryanj
Indigo Flow + Ospi

i think you get the idea....

EDIT: i forgot spatty!!

Indigo Flow + Flyingspatula


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sda0 said:


> Amocholes + Infraction Button


:twak


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> agreed.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> ...


Top of the list, GET IN. :clap


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> :twak


So I take it that's you on the left Amo, and the infraction button on the right? :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> So I'm guessing that's you on the left Amo, and the infraction button on the right? :b


LMFAO!!! :clap


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Got2getgoing + Amocholes

indigo + sda0


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

got2getgoing + kos

got2getgoing + dreamydove


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dreamydove + Im2Cool4u54


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

lol ohh noes this is just a bunch of trouble!!! but i must comment!

piscesx + indi 
piscesx + nameless
piscesx + ryanj
piscesx + whitewhale
piscesx + sda0
piscesx + spat

lmao okay thats enough i get around yes.. 

:b

others iv noticed is:

:yes

Indi + sda0 
Indi + namelss
Whitewhale + Tutli
Nameless + ryanj

we have a giant love triangle/orgi going on here...

:sus


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

piscesx said:


> lol ohh noes this is just a bunch of trouble!!! but i must comment!
> 
> piscesx + indi
> ...
> ...


I can't help but notice that I'm caught in the middle of something awesome :high5 :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How could we forget

Resonance + sarah

!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> DEFINITELY georgina22 + fredbloggs!!!
> 
> flyingspatula + emptyheart
> 
> ...


Tutliputli + SadFox :love


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

lol james 

we could just write 

indi + sda0 + pisces

im sure indi wont mind 

haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cant believe no one mentioned this...

Dub16 + Tweedy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Got2GetGoing said:


> Tutliputli + SadFox :love


Haha, I'm not really sure where that came from G2?!

Surely the correct equation would be

sadfox + sarah



inna sense said:


> cant believe no one mentioned this...
> 
> Dub16 + Tweedy


YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tips and berry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Come to papa Mind_games *kisses*


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rachy and Ryan!
Gina and fred!

Ooh la la c'est chaud


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> tigerlilly + itsandrew1992? (sorry)


:yes it's been decided, if we're both still single in 7 years we're going to vegas.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Tigerlilly + Morgan

ahem


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

mind_games said:


> tips and berry


haha perfect


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Adam&Adam! :O


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

piscesx said:


> lol james
> 
> we could just write
> 
> ...


:haha

i love this thread!! :clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

piscesx said:


> lol ohh noes this is just a bunch of trouble!!! but i must comment!
> 
> piscesx + indi
> piscesx + nameless
> ...


Totally!!

and everyday is an orgy for us, no?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Count me in


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> tips and berry


Sounds like a breakfast cereal


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

haha all you guys who have said Georgina 22 and fredbloggs02 LOL :clap:b fred and I are already a couple, we are a pixel internet couple with kids heehee

How about:

Me and Resonance? LOL
Resonance and Sarah (or whatever her name is on the forum)
Sda and Indigo - yeah definitely
Medicine Wheel and TMD18


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> shadowmask+ tutliputli :love :b
> shadowmask + Emptyheart
> shadowmask + strawberryjulius
> shadowmask + TheDaffodil
> ...


I'm flattered. :yes Mostly because you didn't forget me, haha.



rcapo89 said:


> rcapo89 + TheDaffodil :b


Aw, I'll take you! We'd make a cute love child. :yes


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Tigerlilly + Morgan
> 
> ahem


STEPHEN :twak


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Rosedubh said:


> ^ Count me in


omg of course!

Indigo Flow + Rosedubh



Georgina 22 said:


> Medicine Wheel and TMD18


ok, now this had me in a laughing fit XD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Des is MINE!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> ..
> Indigo Flow + Rosedubh
> ..


Will pay to see this. :um


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Will pay to see this. :um


Not for another year you wont, mister.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sda0 said:


> Not for another year you wont, mister.


ROFL! I had no idea. Shouldn't comment before looking up their ID's I guess.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ROFL! I had no idea. Shouldn't comment before looking up their ID's I guess.


But believe me, in a years time, it will be hot :um


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Resonance + Indigo Flow
Resonance + Indigo Flow's eyebrows
Resonance + sda0
Resonance + piscesx
Resonance + Rosedubh
Resonance + Tigerlilly
Resonance + Tutliputli
Resonance + Some combination of the above

All good ideas, imo


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Resonance + Tigerlilly


i'll see you in august


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

tuts + ospi


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ I don't have anything to contribute to this thread but I just wanted to say your signature kind of hit me right now. What would I do? Goddamn. I would live.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> ^ I don't have anything to contribute to this thread but I just wanted to say your signature kind of hit me right now. What would I do? Goddamn. I would live.


Hit me hard too. If only this was our mindset, the things we could accomplish!


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

El Sonador + Emptyheart ♥♥♥
:b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ospi + berry

leonardess + everyone

irishK + GnR. I think this could actually happen, as they both live near each other.

This thread is entertaining, though I'm missing the reasonings behind a lot of the couplings by never being in chat.

EDIT: Oh I've got it! WineKitty and UltraShy! Think how outspoken their babies would be.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Lol, this thread is quite funny. I agree with amocholes and the infraction button. :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG I love this thread!  hehehe!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ktbare and Jaiyyson


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

edit


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I saw a wee bitta a spark between jimmydeansretardedcousin and that Cow in his avatar.

Ya could do worse Jimmy, she has a fine set of udders on her!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Did anyone say Dub16 + Irishk yet? :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I know a few I just think they may get upset if I posted it... Gosh this is a great thread!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Resonance + Indigo Flow
> Resonance + Indigo Flow's eyebrows
> Resonance + sda0
> Resonance + piscesx
> ...


Bottom of the list? What the hell Ste? :cry :b



complex said:


> I know a few I just think they may get upset if I posted it... Gosh this is a great thread!


Go on, you know you want to :teeth


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

firecrotch + sugartuts!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> firecrotch + sugartuts!!


HELL YEAH!! :clap


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rum n tips


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

hiimnotcool + whatsername


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

me + me ;D


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow + Indigo Flow's hand :um

I went too far didnt i?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Indigo Flow + Indigo Flow's hand :um
> 
> I went too far didnt i?


INFRACTION!

Oh wait, you appear to be an attractive female, nevermind.


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

haha i loveeee this thread... this was a great idea tutli!!! :clap


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yes, I did think it should be more like Leonardess + zookeeper + pollster, but I'm not sure how the ladies mentioned in the equation would feel about such a menage a trois.


I think I had a dream like that once.

Or was it many times?



Perfectionist said:


> EDIT: Oh I've got it! WineKitty and UltraShy! Think how outspoken their babies would be.


It _must_ happen. I would love to be at that family's thanksgiving dinners. That's the stuff sitcoms are made of.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

lol this thread is too funny!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Keep it clean!*


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> *Keep it clean!*





sda0 said:


> Amocholes + Infraction Button


:bat


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I think I saw a wee bitta a spark between jimmydeansretardedcousin and that Cow in his avatar.
> 
> Ya could do worse Jimmy, she has a fine set of udders on her!


It's an open relationship, we're cool. She's got her cud and I've got my UHT. 
Everyones happy.

What about that leprechaun then Dubbers? Is he cool with you and that Daisy one? or have I said too much?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Let's go for my track record here:
rumjungle + Meghan 
- rumjungle 
+ Timmy's = Meghan + Timmy's
__________________________________
rumjungle + Tangerine 
- rumjungle 
+ Ospi = Tangerine + Ospi 
- Ospi = Tangerine
__________________________________
And now it's 
rumjungle + IndigoFlow 
+ everyone on chat = ...lol


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> ...Leonardess + zookeeper + pollster....
> I think I had a dream like that once.
> Or was it many times?


Well now it can never happen for real. I don't think I can live up to anyone's dreams. :b
Besides, Leo is too much woman for me.

Interesting thread, by the way, Tutli.  
I have no pairings to add because I can't say I really pay enough attention to what all you kiddies are doing in the flirtation department. But some good ideas so far, it seems! (notwithstanding the one above.) Although I definitely agree with Leo + Zookeeper, and it crossed my mind even before this thread came about. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

piscesx said:


> haha i loveeee this thread... this was a great idea tutli!!! :clap


Heehee, it's proving to be very interesting! Let's keep it going 



Amocholes said:


> *Keep it clean!*


Oh pwease don't lock my thwead Amocholes. KEEP IT CLEAN PEEPS. :b



pollster said:


> Well now it can never happen for real. I don't think I can live up to anyone's dreams. :b
> Besides, Leo is too much woman for me.
> 
> Interesting thread, by the way, Tutli.
> I have no pairings to add because I can't say I really pay enough attention to what all you kiddies are doing in the flirtation department. But some good ideas so far, it seems! (notwithstanding the one above.) *Although I definitely agree with Leo + Zookeeper, and it crossed my mind even before this thread came about.* :b


Me too!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

pollster said:


> well now it can never happen for real.


_Wrong_ _answer_.


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

indigo flow -sda0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

indigo flow -sda0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

indigo flow -sda0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

indigo flow -sda0!!!!!pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Roseabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Tigerlilly + Morgan
> 
> ahem


BAHAHAHAH

apparently she's not into it. ;[

btw I don't appreciate this is my only appearance in this thread, AS IF DON'T SPEND ENOUGH TIME IN CHAT WITH YOU FOOLS. D;


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Roseabelle said:


> BAHAHAHAH
> 
> apparently she's not into it. ;[
> 
> btw I don't appreciate this is my only appearance in this thread, AS IF DON'T SPEND ENOUGH TIME IN CHAT WITH YOU FOOLS. D;


Roseabelle + Indigo Flow?

or

Roseabelle + sda0

OR

Roseabelle + Whitewhale?

Roseabelle + Jdd... something (cant remember rest of username)


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well hell, the tribe has spoken? :love2


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Resonance + Indigo Flow
> Resonance + Indigo Flow's eyebrows
> Resonance + sda0
> Resonance + piscesx
> ...


I think you may be pushing your luck there


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> omg of course!
> 
> Indigo Flow + Rosedubh


Damn Straight


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> _Wrong_ _answer_.


LOL. Well, once Leo is back from her user requested ban, we can discuss this with her. I nominate you to raise the subject (no pun intended). :b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

mind_games said:


> rum n tips


it'll never work. she's too mean and i'm too naive.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

tutliputli + crashmedicate

He is banned so he can't dispute this. Teeheehee


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Its funny how everyone is saying just a few select people  haha this is a great thead! GOOD IDEA!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Me + (Insert Extremely Lonely Desperate Blind and Deaf Individual, who is looking for 2 seconds of pathetic sexual let down on their death bed)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Papasmurf + Dullard (come back, bearded lover!)

This thread is goofy times.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

me+alot of girls on here, wait i'm married i forgot damnit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Complex + Ospi :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

hahah! reece why are you not on chat or skype!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's an open relationship, we're cool. She's got her cud and I've got my UHT.
> Everyones happy.
> 
> What about that leprechaun then Dubbers? Is he cool with you and that Daisy one? or have I said too much?


Ahh yes, what man could resist a wee bit of Udder-juice.

Oh aye, Seamus knows the score with me and Daisy. He's been pimping that duck fer yonks now!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

tips + demps


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

fingertips said:


> tips + demps


lol, penguins stick together!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> hahah! reece why are you not on chat or skype!!!


Because I was at work


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

fingertips said:


> tips + demps


:heart


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tutli + Dempsey?
Tutli + Shagzors?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tutli + Dempsey + Shagzors?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dempsey said:


> Tutli + Dempsey + Shagzors?


nono

Tutli + Dempsey = Shagzors


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Good Lord!! Is Tutli getting up on half the site or whaa? :b


ahaha! :clap


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Me + (Insert Extremely Lonely Desperate Blind and Deaf Individual, who is looking for 2 seconds of pathetic sexual let down on their death bed)


LMAOOOOO awee ur a cool guy man


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Tutli + Dempsey + Shagzors?


Change Tutli for Indigo Flow and youve got it right!



Ospi said:


> nono
> 
> Tutli + Dempsey = Shagzors


LOL!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> nono
> 
> Tutli + Dempsey = Shagzors


Teehee!!!!



Dub16 said:


> Good Lord!! Is Tutli getting up on half the site or whaa? :b


OMG, how rude 



Indigo Flow said:


> Change Tutli for Indigo Flow and youve got it right!


Heeeeeeyyyyyyyy, get your mitts off!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> OMG, how rude


haha, Ahh Tutsy, Ya can still feel the love! :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GnR + lonelygirl88
Dub16 + Tweedy
Deathinmusic + irishK
Lateralus + sara01


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Roseabelle said:


> BAHAHAHAH
> 
> apparently she's not into it. ;[
> 
> btw I don't appreciate this is my only appearance in this thread, AS IF DON'T SPEND ENOUGH TIME IN CHAT WITH YOU FOOLS. D;


nooooo morgan i love you! ): and i agree on the second part, so i'm mentioning myself. hahaha

Tigerlilly+whiteWhale? :b:um


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> sda0+whiteWhale?


fixed :b


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sda0 said:


> fixed :b


:no

keith is mine! ):


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> :no
> 
> keith is mine! ):


Tigerlilly+Keith


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> GnR + lonelygirl88
> *Dub16 + Tweedy*
> *Deathinmusic + irishK*
> *Lateralus + sara01*


I definitely agree with these!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow + The whole of sas


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Estelle + papaSmurf


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Dub16 + Tweedy




That's twice that's been said now!

Have ya got yer gown chosen Tweeds? 

Aye, can ya imagine the accent on the children. The poor wee buggers would have a half-Aussie/half-Dublin accent. Cruelty to children right there! We better swerve the idea, the poor wee kids wouldnt stand a chance!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Indigo Flow + The whole of sas


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Estelle + papaSmurf


Whatever happened to that kid? She was pretty swell.

Imabouttoexplode + Torlin. They're never around anymore, but they made for a wonderfully downbeat pair.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh this always gives me a good laugh!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Drella + Leo hmm power couple right there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> That's twice that's been said now!
> 
> Have ya got yer gown chosen Tweeds?
> 
> Aye, can ya imagine the accent on the children. The poor wee buggers would have a half-Aussie/half-Dublin accent. Cruelty to children right there! We better swerve the idea, the poor wee kids wouldnt stand a chance!


:yes :boogie

Back in the cupboard, Bernard-Banjo, there are guests coming over!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ bahahaha I lost it when I saw that pic LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> :yes :boogie
> 
> Back in the cupboard, Bernard-Banjo, there are guests coming over!!!


:teeth


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

butiadoreyou + MedicineWheel


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

^ aw *chick who lives 15 minutes away* has a crush on medwheels. how cute!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Heehee, and who can you picture yourself with Spatty?


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

butiadoreyou + MedicineWheel + Spattycakes + camping - roofies


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

:'( i liked where that was going til we got to MINUS roofies. :'(

that - was obv a typo right? right!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Whatever happened to that kid? She was pretty swell.


Them be some romantic words. :teeth
That kid= Life partner
Pretty swell= the love of my life

Sadly, I don't pay enough attention to detect online chemistry between others.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No one told me I was being secretly paired up. o.0


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Them be some romantic words. :teeth
> That kid= Life partner
> Pretty swell= the love of my life
> 
> Sadly, I don't pay enough attention to detect online chemistry between others.


I knew you would be able to read between the lines, amigo.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Amiga


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> :yes :boogie
> 
> Back in the cupboard, Bernard-Banjo, there are guests coming over!!!


:clap 

haha, Quality Stuff Tweeds!

We'll need to invest in a bigger (gecko-proof) cupboard when Saoirse-Sheila is born!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^awwww... that looks like little Tabitha off of Bewitched.










She was such a cutie...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Sadly, I don't pay enough attention to detect online chemistry between others.


This is a good thing. It's pretty sad when you spend so much time here that you know who's hot and who's not. :teeth

I love this thread. Everyone's revealing their SAS crushes!


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

For everyone that wants sda0. The secret is to show up at his door step with peanut butter, and he's all yours.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sabueed said:


> For everyone that wants sda0. The secret is to show up at his door step with peanut butter, and he's all yours.


Oh don't forget to bring equal parts water along! :teeth


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

sabueed said:


> For everyone that wants sda0. The secret is to show up at his door step with peanut butter, and he's all yours.


My secret is out! :afr

Also: Tigerlilly + Shagzors. Totally.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

sabueed said:


> For everyone that wants sda0. The secret is to show up at his door step with peanut butter, and he's all yours.


HAHA :b funny


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tigerlily + Resonance

there's something there. Seen the way Resonance was typing to Lilly last night on Tinychat :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread makes me smile and also sad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> This thread makes me smile and also sad.


I know what you mean. In what way does it make you sad? For me it's feeling left out. If it's the same for you:

tutliputli + irishK

All better? :b


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Tutliputli + irishK + GnR...? :lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Sorry both of you but she's mine.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

You better watch your back DiM. Lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Emptyheart + Baskin Robins...hes a really tasty guy


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> tutliputli + crashmedicate
> 
> He is banned so he can't dispute this. Teeheehee


I DISPUTE! Lol jk I second that :love


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I DISPUTE! Lol jk I second that :love


:yay :mushy

Glad you're back!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I DISPUTE! Lol jk I second that :love


omg!!! weclcome back!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ thanks


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Georgina 22 said:


> Tigerlily + Resonance
> 
> there's something there. Seen the way Resonance was typing to Lilly last night on Tinychat :b





sda0 said:


> Tigerlilly + Shagzors. Totally.


:boogie damn, looks like i get around.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tutli + Phibes (teeheehee)


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

piscesx said:


> Nameless + ryanj
> 
> :sus


whiteWhale + RyanJ :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> ^awwww... that looks like little Tabitha off of Bewitched.
> 
> She was such a cutie...


That's what I thought, too.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> whiteWhale + tutliputli :heart


:yes :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

irishk + loneliness


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ you got two people fighting for u.

it's lonelygirl88 + loneliness.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

irishk + lonelygirl88 :cry


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The guys are being awfully shy about posting here... I'd like to see some more!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

me + anyone who will have me....


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not touching this thread with a 10ft pole. I bar myself from this thread.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

this thread sucks


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ i agree.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood+My right hand:heart:heart


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> this thread sucks


Why? It's just a bit of fun.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably because to those not chosen it's like getting picked last for the team.... but yeah... I get that it is all in good fun and I enjoy it. I can see why others would not find it 'as fun' when they are not the ones getting paired up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> Probably because to those not chosen it's like getting picked last for the team.... but yeah... I get that it is all in good fun and I enjoy it. I can see why others would not find it 'as fun' when they are not the ones getting paired up.


Yeah, I see your point. Most of the people that have been named as 'couples' are those that go in chat and that excludes a lot of other members. People are only going by those they see interacting the most, I think.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

hey, i go to chat

AJ + lonelygirl88 
cause we both think this thread sucks!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I've asked a mod to lock the thread.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I didn't think it was bad enough to be locked.... that seems a bit harsh... you aren't forced to come read it.

(edited to qualify that 'you' was meant as members in general - not 'you')


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why lock the thread? It was as harmless as a drunk rabbit


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was only trying to explain how/why maybe some would feel being excluded...


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The thread is sort of fun and silly...from my POV it is a bit juniour-highish.

I'm a married woman I don't need to be coupled! Lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> I'm a married woman I don't need to be coupled! Lol.


OregonMommy + Everybody!!!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> OregonMommy + Everybody!!!


I'll link arms with everybody and sing kum-ba-yah!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> I'll link arms with everybody and sing kum-ba-yah!


 Exactly! And dont tell yer husband!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> this thread sucks


thanks buzzkillington lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> I'll link arms with everybody and sing kum-ba-yah!


orrrr.... I'd like to buy the world a teach the world to sing... in perfect harmony... I'd like to buy the world a coke... and.... (forgot the rest).... lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Found it lol....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

We can do this! It _can_ be done!
I hadn't seen that one, it reminds me of something from the hippie generation, which is great, wish some of it would come back. 
Also like that expression, 'have a coke and a smile'.



caflme said:


> Found it lol....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> We can do this! It _can_ be done!
> I hadn't seen that one, it reminds me of something from the hippie generation, which is great, wish some of it would come back.
> Also like that expression, 'have a coke and a smile'.


It was a commercial from my youth... 1971...yeah - I'm that OLD lol.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I've asked a mod to lock the thread.


Ah poo! It was entertaining while it lasted. :yes


----------

